# Question about Show Repeats



## Heather (Dec 4, 2007)

I was asked tonight if I had any plants to enter in the next New England show upcoming in January. The only one I have blooming is my Mexipedium. Then, my society's show is in February (this will be it's tenth month in bloom and so far, it's showing no sign of quitting before either show.) 

Having entered a show in late October with this plant, and won an award, is it weird for me to keep pimping it out? Are people going to get bored, or is it worth continuing to share it, especially with regards to the fact that it is not a plant often seen by the public? The three shows are geographically close but reach different demographics for the public.

However, the judges and many of the people volunteering will be involved in all three shows. What would you think if you judged three shows in a row and saw the same plant?


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (Dec 4, 2007)

I believe that a nice plant is always worth showing. I would guess that it would be 'proper' to mark it with a tag that says 'Not for AOS judging' if it's the same blooms from previous shows. However, if they are new blooms then I think it should be good for AOS judging as well. 

You never know who might show up having never seen that plant and be completely stricken with your plant and get hooked into starting their very own collection. 

I've shown the same plant at more than one show with the exact same bloom. I couldn't have it judged by the AOS judges, but it still had a place in the display and I was proud of blooming it. 

Clearly I think there's nothing wrong with you showing it.

Craig


----------



## Heather (Dec 5, 2007)

Oh, they'd never pull my plant for AOS judging it needs about 300 more growths for that, LOL! This is more for hobbiest trophy and ribbon judging. Mostly for the public's enjoyment though.


----------



## littlefrog (Dec 5, 2007)

Show the plant as long as it has quality flowers on it. There is nothing wrong with that. You are really showing it to the general public, and it is going to be a different crowd. I think it is good to show people the diversity that orchids can have.

If the plant has the same flowers on it, then you have to mark it not for AOS judging. If you have bloomed it again in the interval, then no problems. I don't know if the interpretation is the same everywhere, but in our region we have 'decided' (as much as any herd of cats can decide) that sequentially flowering plants like phrags can be considered to have rebloomed if all new flowers are present on the same inflorescence.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 5, 2007)

If you look in the AOS magazine, sometimes they show plants that are entered in different years to show the improvements. Go for it and good luck!


----------



## Heather (Dec 5, 2007)

These will all be new flowers.


----------



## Candace (Dec 5, 2007)

To be truthful, I'm not about to do all that driving to enter plants in shows out of my immediate area. You've got to drive there, usually on the Fri. taking time off work and gas $ and then again on Sunday evening to pick the plant up. That means several hours of driving usually, that I'm simply not interested in doing it. So, I've never entered a plant in more than one show. I don't see it being a problem, since they are all new flowers. I guess I'd just ask is it worth it? Why do all the driving to enter one plant? Of course ribbons ect. don't mean much to me anymore as I'm jaded-have won so many I give them back to the society.


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 6, 2007)

part of me understands what you're talking about and i don't think it's a bad thing to show the plant.
the other part of me who has put on a display says, oh my goodness, with as hard as it can be to get plants for a display, how could you not bring it if it's in bloom?oke:


----------



## Heather (Dec 6, 2007)

Are you doing CAIOS for MOS, Brian? Just curious. 

Also, I don't want you stealing my plant.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 6, 2007)

Candace said:


> Of course ribbons ect. don't mean much to me anymore as I'm jaded-have won so many I give them back to the society.


----------



## Candace (Dec 6, 2007)

What? I'm sure there are other growers out there that do the same thing and feel the same way! Maybe I'll send them to you Eric so you can have them and feel special.oke::evil:


----------



## NYEric (Dec 6, 2007)

I have only had one plant *I* think is worthy to show. When it blooms this year I'll send it somewhere for judging.


----------



## bench72 (Dec 6, 2007)

Show me your blooms!!!

I say go for it, take the plant to every show you can get to. 

Think of the viewing public rather than the judges, you will be able to promote the hobby and possibly get folks hooked because they have seen your plant.


----------



## dave b (Dec 6, 2007)

Show it if you can. Its rare and seldom seen. For many folks visiting shows, it may be the first or only time they would ever see such a plant.


----------



## Heather (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks, everyone seems to be of the same opinion. It's never been pulled for AOS judging so I don't know why I would have to mark it "not for AOS judging" even if it has been shown in the last 6 months - all of our judges are the same up here anyway, if they didn't pull it the first time they won't pull it again this year for sure! 

Still, I agree, it's a neat plant and very different. 

I'm going to enter it as long as it is still blooming, I guess!


----------



## littlefrog (Dec 7, 2007)

Technically every plant in the show was looked at for AOS judging, unless you indicated otherwise on the tag. So your plant was 'screened'. It could have been the nicest thing ever, and nobody noticed it, but it is still screened. On a new blooming the clock resets.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 7, 2007)

When and where's the show?


----------



## Heather (Dec 7, 2007)

littlefrog said:


> On a new blooming the clock resets.



New blooming (I mean, on new spikes) or new blooms(on the same spikes)?


----------



## littlefrog (Dec 7, 2007)

That is subject to a little interpretation, but I think sequentially flowering plants can be exhibited again with new flowers on the same inflorescence.


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (Dec 8, 2007)

Candace, 

I too give the ribbons back to the societies. I like having the ribbons on my plants in the display, but unless it's a 'Best Paph Hybrid' or 'Best Paph Species' or something like that, I give them back. The first show or two I kept them and then realized that the cost to the society could be spared if they could 're-gift' them. 

Craig


----------



## Candace (Dec 8, 2007)

> Candace,
> 
> I too give the ribbons back to the societies. I like having the ribbons on my plants in the display, but unless it's a 'Best Paph Hybrid' or 'Best Paph Species' or something like that, I give them back. The first show or two I kept them and then realized that the cost to the society could be spared if they could 're-gift' them.
> 
> Craig



Exactly what I do. There are several growers in my society that do this too. At the end of the show, when we're taking everything down there are always ribbons sitting on the table that people didn't feel the need to take home, so we collect them and put them back in the box to reuse for the next show.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 10, 2007)

Um, when/where did you say the show is?


----------

